# Another one in West Palm



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok guys, I know it's short notice, but Vic at LJ's is having another event. It will be on Thursday 6-23. I believe it is going to be a Taviano event, but I am not 100% sure. Last time we had a great time so I think this one will be just as good. Vic and Altharp will be there as will I. Anyone want to join us????


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

I'll try,,,,,Thursday is a tough night,,,,, :w


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I work nights, its almost imposible to get away that day. Sorry Ron.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I work nights, its almost imposible to get away that day. Sorry Ron.


Not a problem Bro. I still want to setup a dinner herf that we talked about.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey, 

for the event I am donating another bottle of 1997 Croft LBV for the event. Come one and come all! It will be a great night!

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> for the event I am donating another bottle of 1997 Croft LBV for the event. Come one and come all! It will be a great night!
> 
> ATL


That could change a lot of people's mind! Hey why don't you guys scout a location somewhere over there so that we can host our Florida herf? I don't wanna drive to Orlando or Tampa, its just cause I'm lazy! If can schedule it on a weekend, I bet more people will be able to make it.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Ron...

I've had this herf scheduled in my daytimer since the last herf at LJ's. I'm planning on making it... its looking good so far!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> That could change a lot of people's mind! Hey why don't you guys scout a location somewhere over there so that we can host our Florida herf? I don't wanna drive to Orlando or Tampa, its just cause I'm lazy! If can schedule it on a weekend, I bet more people will be able to make it.


You got it Bro!!!!! This weekend is out cause of F-Day, But next weekend I'll scout things out for a day long herf. I'd like to set it up so we meet at Vic's place then get something to eat and end up at another place that AtlHarp took me to. I'll post the details after next weekend.

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> You got it Bro!!!!! This weekend is out cause of F-Day, But next weekend I'll scout things out for a day long herf. I'd like to set it up so we meet at Vic's place then get something to eat and end up at another place that AtlHarp took me to. I'll post the details after next weekend.
> 
> Ron


Sounds good Ron, I knew you would step up to the plate, lets try to figure out how many people would go and by what date. May be starting a new thread would be a good idea. I think we have enough people from Florida to do a really big herf, you know to make those SoCal and LOL people green with envy


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to be herfing tomorrow night at LJ's. Then this weekend I'll go and scout a couple of local places to herf in July. Once I start to get things setup I'm going to start a new thread so that I can get a count of how many people will attend and times etc. etc. etc. I'll let everyone know. 

Ron

BTW, I will make it a weekend...Looking Saturday if everyone is cool with that.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I'm going to be herfing tomorrow night at LJ's. Then this weekend I'll go and scout a couple of local places to herf in July. Once I start to get things setup I'm going to start a new thread so that I can get a count of how many people will attend and times etc. etc. etc. I'll let everyone know.
> 
> Ron
> 
> BTW, I will make it a weekend...Looking Saturday if everyone is cool with that.


Cool beans!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn, airfare is too much for such short notice!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Damn, airfare is too much for such short notice!


Hey, George. When you come down, let me know. I'll plan a mobile herf!!!! What is that you ask? Well, It's when we start up here, and Herf all the way down to Nely and hit all the Gorillas on the way!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The Taviano event last night went off nicely. I want to thank Marty (Knuckles) and Ron (Ron1YY) for showing up and hanging out. The Croft wasn't killed, but I am sure that Ron will take care of that. We will be setting up other events in the future so keep posted guys. We had a ton of fun, and I hope to see more of you guys come around

see y'all soon, 

ATL


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Yup, it was a lot of fun. I've been to two of these events so far, and I can't believe how fast the time flies by! Thanks again... i'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

when can we herf!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> when can we herf!


 On any give Saturday I'm there. Usually after 2:00 and ATLHARP is there all day on Saturdays (No, he's not a chain herfer...Well yeah he is, but he works there so it's a given)
Erick, anytime you want to herf I'm there!!!! If nothing is going on...We'll get something together!!!! Plus there is always fun and laughs there on Saturdays and the crew that hangs out there is great fun!!!!
*It's like a mini herf every weekend!!!*
*Any and Everyone is welcome to come and join us!!!!*

*Consider this an open herf invitation!!!!!!!!!*

If I know about it ahead of time I'll be able to plan something special. Just PM ATLHARP or me for directions.

Happy Herfing

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

sounds good. thanks for the invite and ill definately make some time to join you all


----------

